# Places to go in Manchester, 3am-7am Sunday am



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 27, 2010)

I live in Sheffield.
I was planning in going over to Manchester for a thing at the warehouse project in a few months, mistakenly believing that there were a few trains running along the Manchester Airport -> Sheffield route through the night.
(There aren't. Perhaps this is only through the summer when there are more flights).

So if I do end up going, I'm looking at having to hang around Manchester until 7-8am.

I really don't fancy walking the streets for hours on end, so I'd like to hear suggestions of places that are open 24 hours where I could while away a some time.


----------



## northern_star (Sep 27, 2010)

I had this problem a few months back- i think the manc-shef trains only run through the night on weekdays not at weekends now, i couldn't find an answer so booked into some faceless hotel for a bit of sleep.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 27, 2010)

It's a bummer indeed.

The WHP kicks out at 5am, and there's a train at 7ish (although it goes via Leeds, but at least you're on the train). So an early morning cafe for an hour or so would probably do it. If I have to stay in a hotel, I can't really afford to go.


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 27, 2010)

There used to be afterparties in the Gay Village and also some hell-hole called Elemental on Oxford Road but my info is from about 15 years ago.....


----------



## killer b (Sep 27, 2010)

there's that 24 hour caff on the picadilly concourse. there was a man with a goat in there last time i had to spend a couple of hours waiting for a late train... grim, but if it's only 5-7 it should be ok.


----------



## northern_star (Sep 27, 2010)

its really rubbish-the latest train is stupidly early in the evening too-about 10.30 so its not even feasible for gigs anymore.boo. maybe i'll start a campaign for trains to get us home...


----------



## hattie (Sep 27, 2010)

i did the same journey 2 years ago - warehouse project > sheffield, with the same timings between the 'disco' finishing and the train leaving. 
funnily enough there wasn't too much time spent hanging about for the train.
the time just slipped away as we were trying to gather some kind of befuddled wits together to leave the premises and make the (very short admittedly) journey up to the station... 
i think the dj played on well past the lights on time, which probably helped eat up half an hour or more.

it was a good night but that place was mental really, very full indeed of very excited people


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 27, 2010)

Never been before but this place isn't too far WHP, open until 6am and I suspect the atmosphere will be a bit better than Antonios (the one on the run up to the station). 

http://www.nexusartcafe.com/


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, I was just about to say Nexus Art Cafe as well.  I haven't been to their all nighter, but it looks quite cool.


----------

